# Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe*



## xxcruiserxx (5. Januar 2007)

also ich will morgen den 6.1.07 am segebergersee auf barsch angeln, ich werde wahrscheinlich ins wasser waaten, aba ich weiß nicht mit was für kunstköder und was für einer rute ich am besten angeln soll

bitte ich brauche hiulfe^^

danke


----------



## Justhon (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Hallo xxcruiserxx!
Wenn du in der SuFu (Suchfunktion) mal Barsch o.ä. eingibst, wirst du sicher fündig!

Siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=2402353&pp=25


----------



## Counter-Striker (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Hi , ich habe jetzt im Winter mit einer feinen Montage (Monoschnurr) einer ehr weicheren Rute gute erfahrung gemacht. Ich habe hauptsächlig mit kleinen Gummitwistern und 1er Spinnern (Meps) geangelt , auf größeren Spinnern ging weniger. Am besten ging es auf Minitwister mit 4g Kopf.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

ok die fische halten sich doch in grundnähe auf oda??


----------



## Stefan6 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Hier findest Du auch was über Barsch und Barschangeln
http://www.angeltreff.org/fischdb/barsch.html #h


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Nimm am besten eine leichte Spinnrute. 
Als Köder Spinner, kleine Blinker, kleine Twister und Gufis und ich find für Barsch auch dieses Asp Spinnerjig Ding von Spro Super. :vik:


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

was für ne schnurstärke würdet ihr empfehlen bei mono und geflochten??


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Also ich fische die Fireline Crystel in der Stärke 0,08.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

hi Leute,
ich hab grade gelesen, dass ihr mit Spinnern fangt? Wie macht ihr das dann? Absinken->Einziehen->Absinken->, etc. oder einfach einholen? Kann mir irgendwie schwervorstellen mit einem Mepps grundnah zu fischen. Kann mir das jemand erläutern?
EDIT: ich fische 0.16er Mono


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

is ein stahlvorfach beim barschangeln wichtig??


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Beim Barschangeln ist eigentlich kein Stahlvorfach notwendig aber wenn Hechte vorkommen würde ich eins benutzen.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

nur wenn Hechte vorhanden sind, die durchaus auf deine Barschköder gehen. Wenn ich zum Beispiel Köder ab 8cm nehme kommt immer ein Stahlvorfach davor.


----------



## honeybee (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> is ein stahlvorfach beim barschangeln wichtig??



Wichtig insofern auch Hechte in dem Gewässer sind. Ich bin leidenschaftliche Barschanglerin und nehme IMMER Stahlvorfach.

Ich würde gerade jetzt nicht allzukleine Köder nehmen. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Durchschnittsgröße der zu erwartenden Fische an.
Aber so ein 12er Gummifisch ist für ein mittelgroßen Barsch absolut kein Thema. Mit Spinner wirst Du wohl jetzt keinen großen Erfolg mehr haben, da die Barsche schon am Grund stehen und Du, trotzdem du den Spinner immer mal absinken lassen würdest, über die Barsche drüber hinweg angelst.

Also Gummifisch zwischen 8 und 12cm wäre jetzt meine 1. Wahl


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**



> Also Gummifisch zwischen 8 und 12cm wäre jetzt meine 1. Wahl


Das hört sich gut an, hab mich zu Weihnachten noch mit 8 und 11cm Kopytos eingedeckt


----------



## Counter-Striker (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Ich benutze 0,23er Mono ohne Stahlvorfach , hatte aber vor kurzen einen 67er Hecht als Beifang bei einem kleinen Spinner , hatte glück das er ihn nicht zu tief drinne hatte ! Mit Spinner auswerfen absinken lassen und Rute nach unten halten und einkurbeln. Mit Twister kann man variieren , entweder man zupft oder man leihert ihn langsam über den Grund ein (Hängergefahr!)

PS: Ich gehe gleich los auf Barsch .....


----------



## mitch (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Beim Barschangeln würde ich zu einem Hardmono - Vorfach greifen, das hält auch einen Hecht und ist doch etwas flexibler als ein Stahlvorfach. Ausserdem ist es nahezu unsichtbar - ob das dem Barsch was ausmacht oder nicht lass ich mal dahingestellt, aber immerhin weiss man an nem Schneidertag das es NICHT am Stahlvorfach gelegen haben kann.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ok die fische halten sich doch in grundnähe auf oda??


Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das Wetter bei euch da oben so ist - aber da wir hier nix Winter haben, würde ich persönlich auch nicht zu tief fischen! |supergri  Ein Versuch im flacheren Wasser ist´s allemal wert..


----------



## Zoddl (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**



mitch schrieb:


> Beim Barschangeln würde ich zu einem Hardmono - Vorfach greifen, das hält auch einen Hecht und ist doch etwas flexibler als ein Stahlvorfach. Ausserdem ist es nahezu unsichtbar - ob das dem Barsch was ausmacht oder nicht lass ich mal dahingestellt, aber immerhin weiss man an nem Schneidertag das es NICHT am Stahlvorfach gelegen haben kann.



Und wenn der grosse Hecht das Hardmono durchgeknackt hat, weiss man, das man das Stahlvorfach NICHT durch Hardmono ersetzen sollte.


----------



## Counter-Striker (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Komme gerade vom Barschangeln , lief wieder ziemlich gut , mit Minitwistern und Míniwobblern , auf Spinner war nicht sonderlich viel los. Haben zu 2. um die 60 - 70 Barsche gefangen in 2,5 Stunden. Viele untermaßig , aber waren auch gute dabei von 30+


----------



## Feeder-Freak (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Am besten nimmst du eine Spinrute mit 2-15 Gramm Wurfgewicht.
Einer Rolle in der Größe 1000 und eine gute 18er Mono  Hauptschnur.
Als Köder Twister von 2-5cm mit maximal 4g Twisterkopf.
Damit müste es eigentlich klappen.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Naja, also eigentlich nimmt man ja im Winter größere Köder. Also füreinen ordentlichen Barsch ist ein 8cm Gufi kein Problem.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Wieso?
Meinen Erfahrungen nach laufen kleinere Besser.
Aber das ist in unserem See so...


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**



Counter-Striker schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom Barschangeln , lief wieder ziemlich gut , mit Minitwistern und Míniwobblern , auf Spinner war nicht sonderlich viel los. Haben zu 2. um die 60 - 70 Barsche gefangen in 2,5 Stunden. Viele untermaßig , aber waren auch gute dabei von 30+




wo fischt du??


----------



## Feeder-Freak (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Wenn du eine gute Stelle gefunden hast ist das nichts unnormales...
Ist doch beim Feedern genauso.
Wenn du einen Schwarm Rotaugen am Platz hast dann fängste auch wie ein Bescheuere


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

ok ich probier es =)


----------



## Counter-Striker (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Ich war an einem Nebenarm der Elbe.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Hallo#h 
Da ich zu wohl zu 90 % auf Barsch gehe kann ich einiges aus meiner Erfahrung schreiben.
Ich geh meistens an Kanälen .Das heißt Steinpackungen Spundwände usw.
Ich benutze eine grad mal 1,70 m.lange Rute.Mit 5-12.gram Wurfgewicht.
Ne Kleine Rolle mit O,18 mono oder 0,8 geflochtene.(Ist aber Geschmacksache)
Als Ködern kommen fast ausschließlich nur Storm Gummifische in frage. 2-7 Gram. Die Teile laufen ausgezeichnet sind gut ausgebleit .Kaum Hänger. Ab und zu auch mal Twister.
Ich finde das im Winter die Gummis deutlich langsamer geführt werden müssen. Die Größe der Fische spielt da für mich keine Rolle.
Was mit einen kleinen Spinner ja wohl nicht zumachen ist.!!
Die Barsche sitzen um diese Jahreszeit wohl etwas tiefer als im Sommer.Aber bei weiten nicht so tief wie angenommen.Und in den Fahrrinnen schon gar nicht.
Für mich sind die Übergänge von Spundwänden- Brückenpfeiler-
erste wahl. An Schiffsanlegeplätzen wo tiefe Löcher gespüllt sind ,war ich eher Schneider auf Barsch. Zander eher,aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Wie das Barschangeln an Seen ist,kann ich nicht mitreden.
Also,versuchs mit langsamer führung,und nicht zu groß !
Petri


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

ok dankeschön, 

also man jiggt im winter langsam, wie hoch lässt man den köder (gufi,twister) hüpfen??


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

ups schuldigung, bin en bisschen oft auf antworten gegangen 

sorry


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Also letzten auf Terranova haben die bei Planet Angeln auf Barsche gefischt. Hatten Gufis etwa 10cm und auch kleinere Twister. Zur Technik:
Kurz und schnell angekurbelt haben sie. Das heißt zwei schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen und dann Pause für 2 -3 Sekunden. Dann wieder zwei schnelle Umdrehungen und wieder Pause. So haben sie einen 50er und ich glaube 2 (um die) 40er rausgeholt. Also Barsche!
Werd die technik nächstes Wochenende malausprobieren.
#:


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

das hört sich ja gut und einfach an


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Find ich auch, nur ob es so auch in der Praxis ist, muss ich noch testen


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

ja, so ein 50er barsch wäre schon toll ^^


----------



## Pit der Barsch (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Ich hab mal ein Schätzungsweise 50cm oder größer (eher kleiner??) egal.dran gehabt. Ich sage dir,das Gefühl von Kraft ist gigantisch was der Barsch dir endgegen bringt!!!!
Faaaaaackt ist:.Er ging mir verloren nach kurzen Angesicht zu Angesicht. Er schlitzte aus. 
Sowas kannst du nicht vergessen ! Und es wird dich immer begleiten das Gefühl!
Wer sowas noch nicht erlebt hat kann da wirklich nicht mitreden#h


----------



## mitch (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**



BarschAngler1991 schrieb:


> Also letzten auf Terranova haben die bei Planet Angeln auf Barsche gefischt. Hatten Gufis etwa 10cm und auch kleinere Twister. Zur Technik:
> Kurz und schnell angekurbelt haben sie. Das heißt zwei schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen und dann Pause für 2 -3 Sekunden. Dann wieder zwei schnelle Umdrehungen und wieder Pause. So haben sie einen 50er und ich glaube 2 (um die) 40er rausgeholt. Also Barsche!
> Werd die technik nächstes Wochenende malausprobieren.
> #:



Das ist die normale Jigg - Technik, 2x Kurbeln - absinken lassen - kurze Pause und dann wieder von vorn.
Aber Obacht, nicht einfach blind kopieren, die haben teilweise 80 m Leine zwischen sich und einem 20g+ Bleikopf gehabt, da muss man agressiv führen um überhaupt vom Boden wegzukommen. Bei leichteren Jiggs und kürzeren Entfernungen darf im Winter gern auch langsamer geführt werden, manchmal reicht es auch den Köder nur über den Boden schleifen zu lassen. Vorallem im Fließgewässer, wo der Shad schon durch die Strömung eine Eigendynamik entwickelt muss man oft nicht so hart führen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

mir fällt gerade ein das ich die folge auch kenne, aber die hatten extrem weiche ruten mit hohen wurfgewicht, ich hab entweder ne leichte spinnrute die trotzdem starff is mit 10-30 gr wg , dann hab ich noch ne steife gufi rute mit 30-70 gr wg, was ist denn dann besser auf barsch??


----------



## mitch (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> mir fällt gerade ein das ich die folge auch kenne, aber die hatten extrem weiche ruten mit hohen wurfgewicht, ich hab entweder ne leichte spinnrute die trotzdem starff is mit 10-30 gr wg , dann hab ich noch ne steife gufi rute mit 30-70 gr wg, was ist denn dann besser auf barsch??



Ganz spontan würd ich mal die leichtere nehmen. Mein Stecken hat ein WG bis 75 g, damit spür ich bei kleinen Ködern ungefähr gar nichts.
Ausserdem haben Barsche ein weiches, pergamentartiges Maul, ich könnt mir vorstellen das du mit nem 70 g Prügel den Köder einfach aus dem Maul reisst.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

darf ich jetzt in raubfischschonzeit überhaupt mit gufi u.s.w. auf barsch angeln??


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

darf man in hamburg während der raubfischschonzeit mit minitwistern oda so angeln??


----------



## esox_105 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> darf ich jetzt in raubfischschonzeit überhaupt mit gufi u.s.w. auf barsch angeln??


 


Normalerweise ist das angeln mit Kunstködern und Köderfischen während der Raubfischschonzeit nicht erlaubt, es sein denn man hat ein Gewässer wo Hecht und Zander nicht vorkommen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

achso, aba gewässer wo keine hechte un zander vorkommen, sind glaube ich etwas schwierig zu finden ^^


----------



## mitch (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Das hängt vom Gewässer ab, in manchen herrscht während der Raubfischschonzeit ein allgemeines Kunstköder - / Köfiverbot, in manchen nicht.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

wo kann sowas herausfinden, also wo es verboten ist??

ist das nur in vereinsteichen??


----------



## Freakadelle (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Im Falle des Falles steht so ein Kunstköderverbot auf der Karte.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**



> Wer sowas noch nicht erlebt hat kann da wirklich nicht mitreden


War das jetzt auf mich bezogen? Kam irgendwie so rüber..


> die haben teilweise 80 m Leine zwischen sich und einem 20g+ Bleikopf gehabt, da muss man agressiv führen um überhaupt vom Boden wegzukommen


Und wieder mal was dazu gelernt


----------



## Pit der Barsch (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Hallo Barschangler.
Es tut mir leid das ich dir wohl am Kopf gestoßen habe.#d 
Das der Große Barsch mir durch die Lappen gegangen ist war eindeutig meine Schuld !
1)Da nur mässige bis kleine Barsche bissen an dem Morgen,war meine Bremse viel zu hart eingestellt.
2)Geflochtene Schnur !!! Keine Dehnung.
3)UND ICH WAR SO PERPEX,Konnte einfach nicht reagieren !#q #q 
Sowas prägt !!Die gewaltigen Schläge waren enorm !#h


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**



> Hallo Barschangler.
> Es tut mir leid das ich dir wohl am Kopf gestoßen habe.#d
> Das der Große Barsch mir durch die Lappen gegangen ist war eindeutig meine Schuld !
> 1)Da nur mässige bis kleine Barsche bissen an dem Morgen,war meine Bremse viel zu hart eingestellt.
> ...


Kenne es nur selber, jedoch haben wir sie rausbekommen:
http://www.bilder-hosting.de/show/O4YO8.html

#h


----------



## Pit der Barsch (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

:q  Ich meine einen wirklich großen Barsch.:q 
Die auf dem Foto sind Köderfische für große Barsche !!!
 Der Barsch war jenseits von 50 CM. #h 
UND DAS IST NICHT ÜBERTRIEBEN.
Solche größen hab ich nur in Irland und Schweden gesehen !#h


----------



## xxcruiserxx (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

och mensch bin gerade verzweifelt, wie kann ich denn bloß erfahren ob ich da wo ich morgen auf barsch angeln will, mit kunstköder angeln darf -.-


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Hab jetzt schon mehrere Montagen für Tauwurm gefunden, um ihn zu "spinnen". Kann man den nicht einfach auf einen leichten Jigkopf aufziehen? Hätte hier jetzt z.B. einen 4gr 1/0 oder 2/0er Jig. Das müsste ja eigentlich gehen oder?


----------



## carste (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Hallo,

Hab mal ne Frage.

Das Gewässer wo ich fische ist so um die 10 tief an der tiefsten Stelle.
Und ich wollte am Wochenende dort mein Glück auf Barsch versuchen.
Im sommer hatte ich ein paar gute tage mit knapp über 50 Barsche pro tag auch gute darunter von 40 bis 50 cm.
Das Gewässer hat aber ein sehr langen flachen bereich eher es ins tiefe abfällt.

Jetzt meine Frage.

Muss ich ins wasser waten um einen langen bereich des tieferen wassers abzu fischen oder reicht es wenn ich mit schweren gummifischen nur die Kante abfische?????


----------



## cansahin (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

hi ich bin neu hier probiers mal mit einem rotem spinner größe 10-14


----------



## Wallerschreck (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Also da will ich mich auch mal melden...obwohl ich es nie so wirklich drauf angelegt habe bin ich sowas wie ein Barsch-Spezie geworden. Egal in welchem Gewässer ich Spinnfische es kommen immer duzende Barsche raus, zu Begin hab ich mit Spinner geangelt (fängt immer) seid kurzem dann bin ich auf Gummiköder umgestiegen (fängt noch besser).

@Pit der Barsch
Das mit dem 50+ Barsch kann ich voll nachvollziehen. Hab diesen Herbst meinen personal Best von 46cm gefangen. Hat mitten in der Nacht beim Zanderfischen im Rhein auf nen 8er Gummifisch gebissen. Hatte vorher schon nen 35ger Barsch und dann untermaßige Zander auf die Schuppen gelegt und hab nun eigentlich mit weiteren Zandern gerechnet..darum hab ich auf das "sanfte" Zuppeln am Gummifisch sofort mit nem saftigen Anhieb reagiert..die Flucht war bomastisch. Ich hab mit 18er geflochtener gefischt und mein Glück war dass ich eine eigentlich für Zander ungeeignet-weiche Rute gefischt hatte (10-40g) bei 2,4m länge. Der Fisch zog ab wie ein Karpfen dagegen sieht ein Hecht alt aus, rasante Fluchten nach links und direkt danach nach rechts..hab dann einen zweiten Anhieb gesetzt und den Fisch zu mir rüber gedreht..ein brutaler Drill ist bei sowas einfach notwendig wenn man dem Barsch da zu viel Freiraum lässt schüttelt er deinen Köder ab oder reißt ihn sich durch das hin und her Rucken selbst aus dem Maul so ei nFisch ist sehr alt und hat sicherlich shcon einige Male am Haken gehangen und weiß jeden Fehler zu nutzen..ich hab den Fisch dann gewaltsam in den Kescher gedrillt und sicher gelandet. Hatte den 8er Gufi sauber inhaliert. Mit 46cm ist der Fisch zwar noch nicht dein 50+ Barsch aber ich kann es nachvollziehen was es heißt sowas zu drillen...an alle ungläubigen..ich hab auch nen Foto davon ins "aktuelle Rheinfänge 2006" gestellt 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=52377&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1163142720

Man darf sich da aber keine Illusionen machen Fische dieser größe sind absolute Ausnahme..schon der 35ger hat mich sehr positiv überrascht. Von an die 500 Barschen dieses Jahr waren vielleicht 100 im Bereich 25-30 cm und eine Handvoll 30+ und EINER hatte über 40.

Mein Tipp für solche Fische sind eindeutig Gummifische wenn man mit SPinner angelt fängt man in der Regel 15-20 cm Fische und davon rauhe Massen die großen haben garkeine chance an den Kder zu kommen bevor ihn ein kleiner inhaliert... kann mich anschließen und den Storm empfehlen fängt super auf Barsch ist meiner Meinung nach aber extrem hängerträchtig (Drilling unter dem Kopf). Ich rate zu geflochtener Schnur aber einer nicht zu harten und zu langen Rute.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

wenn ihr dann mit gufis  angelt, lasst ihr die gufis auffällig hhoch springen oder eher nich, was für ne rute nehmt ihr dafür?


----------



## esox_105 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**



cansahin schrieb:


> hi ich bin neu hier probiers mal mit einem rotem spinner größe 10-14


 

Größe 10-14 |kopfkrat , was sollen das denn für Riesenklopper sein?


----------



## Der-Hechter (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

du musst dich erst durch die kleinen druchangeln!
Aber wen dann erste der große dran ist:m
Ich fang die *richtig* großen nur an tagen an denen sonst nix geht...>> auf Wurm und Gufi.
http://img442.*ih.us/img442/1282/barschzg5.jpg


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

also ich bräuchte nochmal hilfe, will am we irgentwo in schleswig-holstein angeln gehen, aber ich weiß nich wo?!
zielfisch sollte barsch sein, aber da jiggen wegen der raubfischschonzeit ja großteils verboten ist, bräuchte ich auch noch en paar fängige montagen

Danke!


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

@ xxcruiserXX

Hallo! Also, soweit ich weiß, ist in Schleswig-Holstein zur Zeit keine Schonzeit für irgendwelche Räuber. Nach der Binnenfischereiordnung S-H beginnt erst am 15.02. die Schonzeit für Hechte (Ende: 30.04.) Wie das in den einzelnen Vereinsgewässern aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Am besten rufst Du vorher dort an, wo die Berechtigungsscheine für das letztendlich von Dir auserwählte Gewässer ausgegeben werden. Die werden natürlich genaue Auskünfte geben können, ob Schonzeiten, Kunstköderverbot usw. gelten.

Gruß aus Plön & ein dickes Petri an alle! #h 

Jörg


----------



## xxcruiserxx (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

achsooo ich komme nämlich aus hamburg, habt ihr en ngewässertippßß


----------



## fantazia (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**



honeybee schrieb:


> Mit Spinner wirst Du wohl jetzt keinen großen Erfolg mehr haben, da die Barsche schon am Grund stehen und Du, trotzdem du den Spinner immer mal absinken lassen würdest, über die Barsche drüber hinweg angelst


also nen mepps aglia long grösse 3 bis 5 kann man doch schon recht grundnah führen.also bis 5 meter tiefe habe ich damit noch nie probleme gehabt.oder du nimmst nen bleikopfspinner.musst einfach mal alles probieren und dann wirste sehen was bei dir geht.für andere gewässer die man net kennt isses bissle schwer gute köder zu sagen.


wie tief isn dein gewässer überhaupt?bissle mehr infos wärn hilfreich wenn man dir tips geben soll.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

ja is ja eben das ding, ich hab noch kein gewässer ausgeguckt


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

mm ich fahr gleich zur elbe bei lauenburg, kann man da angeln?? brauch ma da en erlaubnisschein?? auf was angel ich da am betsen??


----------



## carste (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Kann mir vielleicht jamand sagen wie ich hier ein thema erstellen kann?????


----------



## esox_105 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**



carste schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht jamand sagen wie ich hier ein thema erstellen kann?????


 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=19 und dann auf neues Thema klicken.


----------



## beschu (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

im Winter fische ich am liebsten mit einem Tiroler HolzGruss beschu und Rotwurm + 2-3 Maden.Am liebsten in Rostock am Mühlendamm,da ist Strömung+Strömungeskante und viele Hindernisse am Grund.Ein ideales Barschgewässer(auch Zander)und sehr wenig Materialverlust dank dem Tiroler Holz.Gruss beschu


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

also du schlepst oda??


----------



## beschu (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Nein,ich angele vom Steg aus und werfe quer zur Strömung ein. Das Gewicht wähle ich je nach Strömungsstärke so,das die Montage leicht Mitgetrieben wird #h Gruss beschu


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

ok aba ich glaube es würde auch gehen  wenn man langsam schleppt?!


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Also ich bin hier sicher nicht der große Barschspzialist, aber wenn ich einen Spinner oder Wobbler tief führen möchte, ziehe ich etwa 1 m vorher ein tiroler Hölzel auf.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Bei Spinnern würd ich eher Vorschaltbleie benutzen die sind n wenig unauffälliger als ein Hölzel .

Und Wobbler gibts doch schon genug tieftaucher , die brauchen doch nicht nochmal zusätzlich Blei ...


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

mm tut mir leid, aber was sind vorschalltbleie??


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

In etwa sowas hier :
http://www.fischparade.de/product_info.php/info/p649_VORSCHALTBLEI--10-bis-300-Gramm.html
gibts aber auch in etwas hübscheren Formen und in allen möglichen Farben .
Außerdem in gewichten von 2 Fürs Barschangeln sind Gewichte von 2-20 gr Sinnvoll zum hechtfischen hab ich welche -30gr .

z.B. die hier : http://www.angelabteilung.de/shop/index.php?url=detail.php&did=6473&back=595&down=0&up=30
da muss man den Spinner aber über nen Sprengring / nen Karabiner befestigen .


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

achso aba eig is das genial!
muss ich mir mal zulegen =)


----------



## Carphunter085 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Hey Leudde,

Also ich würde es im winter mit ner normalen grundmontage probieren. also 15 gramm blei, casting boom, perle, vorfach mit rotwurm drauf. das müsste zur kalten jahreszeit eigentlich besser funktionieren, als kunstköder. ausserdem ist diese angelart im winter weniger anstrengend.

Gruß Carphunter085


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Nach 2 Jahren langen wartens kommt endlich die richtige Antwort

Wir haben 2009 nicht 2007 

mfg Flo


----------



## angelpfeife (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Barschangeln im winter ich brauche möglichst schnell hilfe danke *hilfe**

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Ersteller das unter schneller Hilfe versteht...:m


----------

